# Should i quit cubing?



## CubeX (May 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

my mind is really going round and round because i've been thinking whether to quit cubing or not. I've been cubing for nearly 2 years. My times are like sub-20 for 3x3, sub 5-6 for 2x2. I have been cubing nearly for the whole day, everyday. When it comes to doing homework, i would say 'i'll do some cubing first, then homework'. But when it comes to this, i end up staying till mid-night trying to finish my homework.

Should i quit cubing, or just spend less time with it... and please suggest a time, on how long i should spend on cubing?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (May 15, 2010)

Maybe just do your homework first. (THEN cube til midnight)


----------



## Edward (May 15, 2010)

Uggg.
Priorities dude. If cubing affects what is important, cube less.


----------



## chikato_tan (May 15, 2010)

cubing less


----------



## Escher (May 15, 2010)

Take a break for 2 weeks. Specifically don't cube, stick them all in a bag and put them somewhere else in your house. Don't come on the forums. Don't visit any cubing related site.

See what your everyday life would be like, just for two weeks, without any cubing. If you do your homework, get a lot of reading done, do better at school, then maybe it's time to tone it down a bit. If you see your friends more, socialise, are active, then the same.

If you just do some other boring procrastination activity, then you may as well keep cubing.


----------



## Tim Major (May 15, 2010)

Yes, if you don't know yes or no, you obviously shouldn't. But see how it goes for a few weeks. You can always just have a short break.


----------



## incessantcheese (May 15, 2010)

if you can keep that kind of enthusiasm for 2 years... either keep cubing and just do your homework first or go learn something. you must have a lot of energy... lol


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2010)

Just promise yourself to start your homework at a certain time. (logical time)


----------



## Dene (May 15, 2010)

I'd suggest cubing more.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 15, 2010)

I'd suggest cubing less.

If you can't manage that, take a break but don't quit.


----------



## martin8768 (May 15, 2010)

learn to manage your time, its not that hard


----------



## shelley (May 15, 2010)

Obviously the proper course of action is to drop out of school and devote all your time to cubing.


----------



## Bryan (May 15, 2010)

You lack self-control. If you quit cubing, you're just going to find a different hobby to do instead of homework.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 15, 2010)

CubeX said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> my mind is really going round and round because i've been thinking whether to quit cubing or not. I've been cubing for nearly 2 years. My times are like sub-20 for 3x3, sub 5-6 for 2x2. I have been cubing nearly for the whole day, everyday. When it comes to doing homework, i would say 'i'll do some cubing first, then homework'. But when it comes to this, i end up staying till mid-night trying to finish my homework.
> 
> ...


take the easy way out. Get a dog feed it your homework bring in the shreds and show it to your teacher.


----------



## sz35 (May 15, 2010)

You can do 1 of those 2 things:
1. Do homework first then cube
2. Cube first but set a timer to a tyime you think it will be good to start homework and continue cubing only after you completed the homework


----------



## koreancuber (May 15, 2010)

sz35 said:


> You can do 1 of those 2 things:
> 1. Do homework first then cube
> 2. Cube first but set a timer to a tyime you think it will be good to start homework and continue cubing only after you completed the homework



or he could just quit cubing.


----------



## EVH (May 15, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> sz35 said:
> 
> 
> > You can do 1 of those 2 things:
> ...



Or he could send me all of his cubes in the mail and he can start over fresh.

Just manage you time.


----------



## VP7 (May 15, 2010)

Stop. Get a job.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 15, 2010)

Priorities first. Don't let a simple hobby take over you.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 15, 2010)

Thats exactly my problem. I have my mom take away all my cubes and ipod until I do what I need to do first.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 15, 2010)

Escher said:


> Take a break for 2 weeks. Specifically don't cube, stick them all in a bag and put them somewhere else in your house. Don't come on the forums. Don't visit any cubing related site.
> 
> See what your everyday life would be like, just for two weeks, without any cubing. If you do your homework, get a lot of reading done, do better at school, then maybe it's time to tone it down a bit. If you see your friends more, socialise, are active, then the same.
> 
> If you just do some other boring procrastination activity, then you may as well keep cubing.



That's a really good idea.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 16, 2010)

Escher said:


> Take a break for 2 weeks. Specifically don't cube, stick them all in a bag and put them somewhere else in your house. Don't come on the forums. Don't visit any cubing related site.
> 
> See what your everyday life would be like, just for two weeks, without any cubing. If you do your homework, get a lot of reading done, do better at school, then maybe it's time to tone it down a bit. If you see your friends more, socialise, are active, then the same.
> 
> If you just do some other boring procrastination activity, then you may as well keep cubing.



I actually once did this, although it was because my cube broke.

It's actually a really good idea if you want to stop cubing for a while.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 16, 2010)

this sounds stupid but i actually purposely broke a center piece of my 4x4 so that i can study for exams >_> and i make myself too lazy to reach for my box of spare pieces ^^


----------



## Lorenzo (May 16, 2010)

Wait until summer vacation to cube.


----------

